# Instalando endoscopio en gentoo (solucionado)

## cameta

Pues resulta que me he comprado un endoscopio de esos baratos de 8 euros para trastear y he decidido hacerlo funcionar en gentoo.

Según dmesg

```
[11164.603725] usb 2-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[11164.812637] usb 2-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=1908, idProduct=2311

[11164.812640] usb 2-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[11164.812642] usb 2-1.6: Product: USB2.0 PC CAMERA

[11164.812643] usb 2-1.6: Manufacturer: Generic

```

y con lsusb

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1908:2311 GEMBIRD 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0e8f:0021 GreenAsia Inc. Multimedia Keyboard Controller

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Voy a activar las siguientes opciones en mi kernel

```
--- Multimedia support  

 *** Multimedia core support ***  

[*]   Cameras/video grabbers support

[*]   Media USB Adapters  --->

*** Webcam devices ***

         <M>   USB Video Class (UVC)

          [*]     UVC input events device support

```

Ya comentaré si funciona

----------

## cameta

Funciona

```
[17233.319920] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB2.0 PC CAMERA (1908:2311)

[17233.320311] input: USB2.0 PC CAMERA as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input16

[17233.320376] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[17233.320376] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

```

Ahora sola hay que compilar vlc con la use v4l y ya tenemos el endoscopio plenamente funcional.

----------

## cameta

Curiosamente con kaffeine no funciona la cámara. 

¿alguna idea de a que puede ser debido?

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente tengas varios dispositivos /dev/video*, se me ocurre que llames a vlc y si funciona cierralo e inmediatamente abre kaffeine seguramente funcione, si no lo hace llama a kaffeine desde la terminal: kaffeine /dev/video1.

Prueba con todos los /dev/videoX hasta que funcione y a ver que pasa, entre otras cosas si hay errores o aciertos se van registrando en la terminal y puedes depurar las causas.

----------

## cameta

Gracias por la ayuda.

Realmente ha funcionado al hacer esto:

kaffeine v4l:///dev/video0

o desde la gui con

open url y poniendo v4l:///dev/video0

Es una pena que no este tan bien montado como en vlc.

----------

